# Ton in Video lauter machen



## Piccolo676 (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich such ne Möglichkeit den Ton in nem Video lauter zu bekommen, ohne dabei das Video komplett neu zu codieren zu müssen.

ich weiß, dass es mit Tempgenc geht, jedoch muss man da dann alles neu codieren und da kenn ich mich ned so aus. das video will ich so lassen, nur is eben der ton zu leise.

Kommentare wie "Lautstärkeregeler hoch schieben", oder "Anlage weiter aufdrehen" spart euch bitte, das hilft mir ned weiter.

Danke schonmal für eure Tips

mfg

Piccolo


----------



## Piccolo676 (19. Mai 2006)

push


----------



## HanFred (19. Mai 2006)

Piccolo676 am 19.05.2006 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> push


sorry, ausser demuxen, sound bearbeiten und remuxen fällt mir auch nichts ein.
virtualdub speichert relativ fix ein WAV-file von der tonspur ab, das würde ich dann mit BeSweet bearbeiten.
möglich, dass es einen einfacheren weg gibt, der hier gezeigte ist aber auch machbar. das video musst du ja eh nicht umcoden.


edit: ich weiss gerade nicht, ob BeSweet das kann, vielleicht ist ein reiner audioeditor besser geeignet. BeSweet ist ein konvertierungstool.


----------



## Piccolo676 (19. Mai 2006)

HanFred am 19.05.2006 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 19.05.2006 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke, auf die Idee einfach nur den Ton rauszunehmen bin ich gar ned gekommen.

BeSweet hatte ich per google auch gefunden, aber das hab ich mal gar ned kapiert. anstatt irgendwas zu machen, wollte das immer nur ne log-datei erstellen und das wars.

ich habs dann mit Audacity gemacht. vorher mit Virtualdub die .wav raus und dann mit Audacity einfach den Ton lauter gestellt und anschließend wieder mit Virtualdub zusammengefügt.

hat dann einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------

